# Friendship, anyone interested?



## gpdubai (Jun 1, 2008)

Hello Everyone,

I'm 32/ Male and working hard here in Dubai. I've been here for a year and still besides the people in the office and a couple of other friends, I do not have any other friends in town. 

I want to change that ASAP.

I'm offering myself for frienship, i'd like to meet new people and make friends diferent from the ones in the office, I'd like to participate in meetings whenever I'll have the time, I'd like to go out for clubs, dinners, movies, do sport and outdoors activities.

I Hope I'll be able to make some friends around here.

Regards to Y'all

GPDUBAI.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi GPDubai

Perhaps you could tell people more about yourself?

What do you enjoy doing? What football team do you support? Where do you live?
What makes you laugh?



-


----------



## gpdubai (Jun 1, 2008)

*You're right, Here I come*

Elphaba,
I can't disagree with you.

Therefore, I will give a briefing about myself.

I just turned 32, work in the Oil & Gas field for a Gas Service Company.
I'm music and sport crazy.
I'm a Rock & Metal music lover, I play guitar and a little bit of drums too.
As an Italian and soccer lover, I support Juventus of Turin (I'm Juventus crazy - I miss my Juventus Channel So much since I moved here from Italy)

I live in Downtown Burj Dubai, close to the Dubai Mall, I love the beach, good dinnin, and outdoors activities.

I don't know what makes me laugh, I guess FUNNY THINGS!! :tongue:

I also spend lots of times in Airports and Airplanes due to my work, so, what I what to do is to make maximum use of my spare time and say, well at least I enjoy myself when I'm free.

Hope this will be of good use for all potential friends around here.

Take care Y'all.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Hi GPDubai
> 
> Perhaps you could tell people more about yourself?
> 
> ...


I don't want to talk about football....


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Newcastle, west brom, middlesbrough much ? lol


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> I don't want to talk about football....


I bet you don't! Bye bye Newcastle... :wave:

-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> I bet you don't! Bye bye Newcastle... :wave:
> 
> -


And that coming from a bloody Fulham fan.....


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> And that coming from a bloody Fulham fan.....


A bloody happy Fulham fan.  Considering where we were a year ago this is an incredible result. Mind you to do at all well next season we are going to need a bigger squad to cope with European games as well.

You can come & support us too if you like. The colours are similar 

-


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Fulham have had a great season!! - i smell Champions league next year as well..


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I smell something, but it ain't chanpions league :lol:


----------



## gpdubai (Jun 1, 2008)

this tread it was supposed to be about the possibilities of making new friends in town.
Now, it turned into PREMIER LEAGE SOCCER TEAMS, WHO'S THE BEST?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

:focus: 



The answer, of course, is Fulham! 


-


----------

